# RSU question



## Maria12 (25 Oct 2011)

Hi All,

I have RSU's that vested in 2010. I understand that income tax arises on date of vesting under the self assessment system, so prelim tax should have been paid 31 Oct 2010. When these RSU's are sold is CGT also payable? If so, what is the base cost for CGT? Seems a bit harsh doesn't it!

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (25 Oct 2011)

There are a few existing posts about _RSUs _and tax/_Form 11 _that might help. Use the search facility to look for them.


----------



## M K Brazil (1 Nov 2011)

CGT is only payable on the excess over the value of the shares when you acquired them - if you sell them when the shares vest then you are unlikely to have any gain so CGT won't be payable.


----------



## ctlsleh (13 Dec 2011)

My understanding is that cgt would be due if you sell the shares at a profit over and above the value of the price the shares were awarded, however you should also pay income tax on the value of the shares when they vest......at least thats how my company treats it, they appear as notional income........


----------

